# Spring time babies...



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Spring time babies...the swan one is interesting.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It took a moment to spot the first two sets of peeps. I'm still trying to figure out the swan. Is it laying on it's side giving peeps a ride?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> It took a moment to spot the first two sets of peeps. I'm still trying to figure out the swan. Is it laying on it's side giving peeps a ride?


I don't know but I'm guessing they can help them while in the water. I've never seen really small swan babies.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I haven't seen them in person either. It might something interesting to see.


----------

